# Today is the day Nikon D7100 > OM-D E-M1



## SnappingShark (Jul 11, 2014)

So today is the day that it all comes together and I make the full time switch to mirrorless ... well, almost.

You see, I had borrowed an Olympus OM-D E-M1 for a few days and I love it - even though I was only using it with a 17mm 1.8 lens!

This afternoon, I sell my Nikon 24-70 (provided that craigslist meetup goes well), and that will enable me to buy the E-M1 and 17mm, and also with a couple of other items gone from my Nikon collection, I should be able to grab the Olympus 12-40mm 2.8 PRO which is said to be equal to, if not better than any prime in the 12-40mm category.

So yeah. I'm excited!

I'll still have the D7100 at home (and still a couple of old lenses which are still for sale), but I won't have to worry about my arm aching due to the weight differences. Plus my wife will be so happy I won't be lugging a bunch of stuff around!

I also need spare batteries and maybe a cokin snap kit for my filters.


----------



## jeveretts (Jul 11, 2014)

Me too!
I flip flopped between a few DSLR's before I realized big and fancy and flashy and heavy wasn't my bag baby.. well actually it was my bag, and it was killing my back. So I bought a Sony NEX-6, and after two weeks changed my mind and returned it and picked up an E-M5. Which should be here on Saturday!


----------



## jaomul (Jul 11, 2014)

The better camera is the one that suits your needs. I have a d7100 and an EM5, which I suppose is like the em1 minus the good continuous autofocus. Both are excellent and in my opinion very close in image quality. Enjoy


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice! You'll love it!

The only _real _difference for me from DSLR to the 'lympus is 16mp vs 24mp which I can deal with as I only put stuff on screen and small prints for home.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 11, 2014)

I printed a photo for an exhibition 1 meter wide by about 600mm from a 6mp upsides in Photoshop 6. 16mp is loads


----------



## mikeyidaho (Jul 11, 2014)

I picked up photography as a serious hobby just a year ago and went through a nikon d3200 and d5200 (and tried a friend's d7000) and I just never clicked with DSLRs. I loved photography but hated the bulk and weight and didn't feel like I could take my gear with me as much as I wanted to. Now that I switched to the Sony A6000 it's like I've been freed to pursue the hobby as I want to with no restrictions other than not having money for all the gear I want which I normal haha


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 11, 2014)

M4/3 small packages that yield big results.  Just packed for a trip that starts by air & then a Cruse ship.  In a small bag is my E-M5, Bower 7.5/3.5 fish-eye, Pany 14/2.5, Oly 25/1.8 & 45/1.8, Sigma 60/2.8, Oly 40-150 & 75-300, FL300 flash, Pixel radio trigger, Giotto table-top tripod, spare batteries, sling strap & CPL filter.  This bag of gear fits inside my carry-on with room for much more.  Gota love m4/3 gear.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome - any chance you could snap a pic of all your gear in a bag, just so I know what it all looks like size wise?


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck with your new camera! The one time that I tried a mirrorless Leica I could barely even hear the shutter. I hope it helps you feel more comfortable. What's the point of a hobby that hurts, right?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 11, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Awesome - any chance you could snap a pic of all your gear in a bag, just so I know what it all looks like size wise?



I had to take my big hoodie out to shoot these for you.  

1. Camera bag inside regulation carry-on.





2. 



3.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice!!  Thanks Ron!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, THAT was a fun lunch hour!!!

1) Old iphone sold to some random dude who probably flips them.
2) Sell my Nikon 24-70 2.8 to a 19yr old kid - real nice guy - dropped price by $100 and threw in polarizing filter because he was nice.
3) Head to another meet to sell Pocket Wizards
4) Head to store to buy E-M1 & 12-40mm 2.8
5) Head to bank to deposit some cash
6) Back to work as I didn't have time to eat.
7) Time to edit my emporium thread and remove a few items!


----------



## mikeyidaho (Jul 11, 2014)

Bag is a Crumpler Sebang Outpost (Small): 
Sony A6000, Sony 35mm f1.8, Sigma 60mm f2.8, 2 neutral density filters, circular polarizing filter, spare battery and memory cards, expodisc, lenspen, manfrotto pocket tripod, IR remote, step-up ring....Still plenty of room for another small prime lens, will probably end up being the Sigma 19mm f2.8, and more filters or extension tube that are on the list to buy.

Since going mirrorless I've tried to stay very minimalist and have a small bag, if I bulked up another large bag what was the point of going mirrorless?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, after getting home from work, heading to dinner, then going to the movies and then coming home again - I got time to shoot 1 main image.

Only later did I notice this was ISO 800 - d'oh - but this is my first image with the 12-40 2.8 lens on the OM-D E-M1 and I have to say I love the quality of it!!





Yes, boring subject, I know!! But this is kind of to show anybody who may be thinking of switching.


----------



## sashbar (Jul 12, 2014)

Arm aching has become suspiciously infectious amongst photographers lately.:waiting:


----------



## D7K (Jul 12, 2014)

You've got me thinking again about a similar switch although the EM-1 is out of my budget somewhat... probably more the E-M5..


----------



## bigal1000 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice camera I just sold a D610+lens, I'm getting the Fuji XT-1 and a couple of small primes, arthritic hands..........Actually got the XE2 instead with savings I got an extra lens................


----------

